# Embroidered Wall Art(Siamese Twins & The Beast)



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Made these cuties to hang for my visitors to see as they go to the main floor of the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done! You're definitely a detail-oriented decorator.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, now these deserve way more that three comment3. 
Awesome idea. Nicely done. I would like to see what they look like hung.

Are you planning of doing more to them?


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks! I do plan on making more. I kept these out to keep up year round, but haven't made them a permanent spot.  I had so many projects leading up to the big day that I didn't even start the one I really hoped to accomplish which will make a good winter project - a very large map to the Black Lodge (Twin Peaks). 

This is a very very poor pic of it's display in the background... and you can only see one of them, but I think you can get the idea. The Siamese Twins were hanging to the right of the framed pic.










Edit: Found better pics


















(last pics are before I finished the Beast)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a creative and cool project! I've never seen anything like them. Will you always display them in their hoops or will you frame them, did you free hand the designs, do you have plans for more? So many questions, can you tell I'm intrigued?


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I think I will keep them in the hoops. I like the "hominess" haha! They were really super easy, it all depends on how detailed you are willing to get. Both are simply google images that I printed and pinned to the inside of the canvas them stitched along the lines! You will notice though that you can really only follow the basic outlines of whatever you are stitching and then any detail/shading you will have to do yourself. AND! I love these because the possibilities are endless, they look awesome and are great for passing time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are soooo creative. Love these. You are such a great addition to the Haunt family.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Hahaha!!! I love them. especially the beast! :biggrinvil:


----------

